# Empreitada



## Betza

Oi tudo mundo,,,,estou traduzindo de português pra espanhol e tenho:

CONTRATO DE EMPREITADA POR PRECO GLOBAL (MATERIAL E MAO DE OBRA) DECORRENTE DA CONCORRENCIA No. XXXX, REALIZADA EM CONFORMIDADE COM A LEI 8.666 DE 21.06.03 QUE FAZEM DE UN LADO O TRIBUNAL REGIONAL DE TRABALHO, ADIANTE DENOMINADO CONTRATANTE E DO OUTRO LADO A CONSTRUTORA OAS LTD ADIANTE DENOMINADA CONTRATADA.

O que é EMPREITADA em espanhol NESSE contexto??? obra???

Valeu!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Empreitada = http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/empreitada


----------



## Betza

Ja vi esse link, mas nao tenho certeza  porque essas palavras nao sao muito utilizadas nesse contexto. 

Obrigada!!!


----------



## Vanda

Bem, então vamos tentar a definição em português, que talvez pode ajudá-la a achar a palavra certa:
empreitada- Obra por conta de outrem, mediante retribuição previamente ajustada; tarefa. /     Trabalho ajustado para pagamento global, e não a dias


----------



## Betza

Acho que é OBRA em espanhol. 
Muito obrigada pela ajuda!!!


----------



## willy2008

Betza said:


> Acho que é OBRA em espanhol.
> Muito obrigada pela ajuda!!!


 Si, sería una obra donde hay un contratista y se hace un pago global al terminar la tarea y no diariamente.


----------



## Betza

Genial.....muchas gracias, entonces sí es obra. 
Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Creo que se refiere a *contrato  de obra subcontratada*,


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Creo que se refiere a *contrato de obra subcontratada*,


 
Concordo. 

Saudações.


----------



## Dianette

En este contexto: 

​
O objeto do presente *Contrato *é a *Implantação*, pelo *CONTRATADO*, em regime de Empreitada Parcial a Preço Global 
¿Empreitada puede ser traducido como Contratada Parcial?
¿quizás subcontratada?

¡  Socuerro !


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Dianette said:


> En este contexto:
> 
> 
> 
> O objeto do presente *Contrato *é a *Implantação*, pelo *CONTRATADO*, em regime de Empreitada Parcial a Preço Global
> ¿Empreitada puede ser traducido como Contratada Parcial?
> ¿quizás subcontratada?
> 
> ¡  Socuerro !


El objetivo del presente contrato es la implantación por el Contratista, en la modalidad de *Contrato Parcial por Suma Alzada*,...

Nota por favor que para mí no hace sentido el "contrato parcial" porque una contratación a Suma Alzada (Preço Global) difícilmente es parcial, a menos que se refiera a una parte de la obra total.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> El objetivo del presente contrato es la implantación por el Contratista, en la modalidad de *Contrato Parcial por Suma Alzada*,...
> 
> Nota por favor que para mí no hace sentido el "contrato parcial" porque una contratación a Suma Alzada (Preço Global) difícilmente es parcial, a menos que se refiera a una parte de la obra total.


 
'_Empreitada_' significa '_contrat*a*_', '_destajo', _así que _'en la modalidad de __Contrat*a *Parcial por Suma Alzada_*'*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer:

Sempre entendi "contrata" como sendo o empreiteiro, a empresa de construção, não a modalidade de contratação. Mas obviamente posso estar totalmente enganado.

Já a palavra "destajo" não a conhecia, então fui ao dicionário do Foro e vi:

*destajo*

Im 1Trabalho pago por serviço y não por tempo, ƒ.
2a d. por tarefa, (fig) (fam) a toque de caixa,
estamos trabajando a d. para acabar el proyecto estamos trabalhando a toque de caixa para terminar o projeto

Então, "destajo" é uma realmente uma empreitada (trabalho pago por serviço ou tarefa - excelente definição !!!).

Obrigado por enriquecer meu vocabulário.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Carfer:
> 
> Sempre entendi "contrata" como sendo o empreiteiro, a empresa de construção, não a modalidade de contratação. Mas obviamente posso estar totalmente enganado.
> 
> Já a palavra "destajo" não a conhecia, então fui ao dicionário do Foro e vi:
> 
> *destajo*
> 
> Im 1Trabalho pago por serviço y não por tempo, ƒ.
> 2a d. por tarefa, (fig) (fam) a toque de caixa,
> estamos trabajando a d. para acabar el proyecto estamos trabalhando a toque de caixa para terminar o projeto
> 
> Então, "destajo" é uma realmente uma empreitada (trabalho pago por serviço ou tarefa - excelente definição !!!).
> 
> Obrigado por enriquecer meu vocabulário.


 
'_Empreiteiro_' é '_contratista_' e 'e_mpreitada_' '_contrata_', acho eu, mas será melhor esperar confirmação dos nativos.


----------



## Mangato

Literalmente *contrato de contrata*.´Mas a expressão não é admissível no espanhol, pela redundáncia, e devemos procurar um sinónimo de contrata.

Eu sugiro, *contrato de obra adjudicada.*


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Existen los *contratos de mano de obra*
Vean este http://paipa-boyaca.gov.co/apc-aa-files/67747268676668676668666768617465/28.PDF
Es archivo PDF hay que tener el Adobe Rider para abrirlo.

No se si es exactamente el término, por ej. en este contrato, el objeto es la "escarificación y reparación de los pisos de ITP del Municipio de Paiva". 

También existen los *contratos civiles de obra*
http://www.seduca.gov.co/portal/edu...sterio/descargas/ejem_contrato_civil_obra.doc
En el cual el pago se realiza entregándose un porcentaje del valor convenido al comienzo de la obra, y luego en partes. Más sobre contratos de obra http://www.uniderecho.com/leer_modelo_minuta_Derecho-Civil_24_1231.html Hay modelos de contratos inclusive.


----------

